# Quicktime: Microsoft Visual C++ RunTime Library Error



## devin73 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi,

QT keeps throwing up the following error and the fix seems beyond my capabilities.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library (Header)
Runtime Error!
Program: C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QuickTimePlayer.exe
This Application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way.
Please contact the application's support team for more information.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I noticed that it was similar to the thread here so I followed some of the suggestions and have included the reports below. I also tried a uninstalling/reinstalling QT, running Ad-Aware and doing a virus scan. I'd really appreciate any help.

Thanks,
Devin

Here's a list of tasks that I performed and the relevant reports.

1. Uninstalled/Reinstalled QT
2. Norton AV
3. Ad-Aware
4. HiJack (Report Below)
5. AVG Anti-Spyware (Report Below)
6. Panda ActiveScan (Report Below)
7. Hoster (Restored Original Host)
8. ComboFix (Report Below)

I didn't run Avenger per the other thread as the fix was specific to that user.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HiJack This Report
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:45:32 PM, on 12/30/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Muiltmedia keyboard utility\1.3\KbdAp32A.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1156018445\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\MXOaldr.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Utilities\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Utilities\Taskbar Shuffle\taskbarshuffle.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Extensis\Suitcase 9.2\Suitcase.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Utilities\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\wrapper.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\SafeNet Sentinel\Sentinel Protection Server\WinNT\spnsrvnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\jre\bin\java.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
D:\QT Fix\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEToolbarHelper Class - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PtiuPbmd] Rundll32.exe ptipbm.dll,SetWriteBack
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ptipbmf] rundll32.exe ptipbmf.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftutil2] rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FLMK08KB] C:\Program Files\Muiltmedia keyboard utility\1.3\MMKEYBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bcmwltry] bcmwltry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 7.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1156018445\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MXO Auto Loader] C:\WINDOWS\MXOaldr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Utilities\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Shuffle] C:\Program Files\Utilities\Taskbar Shuffle\taskbarshuffle.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Suitcase Startup.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Bonjour - {7F9DB11C-E358-4ca6-A83D-ACC663939424} - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\ExplorerPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Monarch - {6A1ACF93-5C3F-476D-BEC9-43D40FDA7286} - http://www.monarchcomputer.com (file missing) (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.monarchcomputer.com/search/main.php
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1109356669921
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Utilities\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Maya 7.0 Documentation Server (maya70docserver) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\wrapper.exe" -s "C:\Program Files\Alias\Maya7.0\docs\Wrapper.conf (file missing)
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Sentinel Protection Server (SentinelProtectionServer) - SafeNet, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SafeNet Sentinel\Sentinel Protection Server\WinNT\spnsrvnt.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## devin73 (Dec 30, 2006)

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	3:26:27 PM 12/30/2006

+ Scan result:	

:mozilla.110:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.111:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.112:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.113:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.114:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.115:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.116:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.117:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.118:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.119:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.120:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.121:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.122:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.123:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.124:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.125:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.126:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.127:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.128:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.129:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.130:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.131:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.132:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.133:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.134:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.135:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.136:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.137:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.138:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.139:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.140:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.141:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.142:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.143:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.144:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.145:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.146:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.147:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.148:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.149:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.150:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.151:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.152:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.153:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.154:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.155:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.156:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.157:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.158:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.159:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.160:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.618:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.486:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.487:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.489:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.490:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.505:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.578:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.161:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.162:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.163:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.165:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.168:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.169:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.382:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.383:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.34:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
:mozilla.67:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstbeacon : Cleaned.
:mozilla.66:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
:mozilla.68:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
:mozilla.69:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
:mozilla.71:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
:mozilla.886:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.64:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickbank : Cleaned.
:mozilla.475:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned.
:mozilla.476:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned.
:mozilla.477:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned.
:mozilla.478:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned.
:mozilla.479:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned.
:mozilla.480:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned.
:mozilla.481:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned.
:mozilla.482:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned.
:mozilla.498:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned.
:mozilla.499:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned.
:mozilla.65:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.70:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.72:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.838:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.716:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.717:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.718:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.719:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.720:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.707:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.708:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.709:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.710:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.711:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.712:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.713:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.714:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.715:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.63:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : Cleaned.
:mozilla.728:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : Cleaned.
:mozilla.100:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.217:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.438:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.439:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.508:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.509:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.98:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.99:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.770:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
:mozilla.771:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
:mozilla.772:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
:mozilla.773:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
:mozilla.472:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Masterstats : Cleaned.
:mozilla.44:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
:mozilla.45:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
:mozilla.589:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Onestat : Cleaned.
:mozilla.590:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Onestat : Cleaned.
:mozilla.82:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.83:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.84:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.85:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.87:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.88:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.645:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.647:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.648:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.649:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.650:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.95:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.96:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.97:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.798:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.799:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.800:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.801:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.802:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.803:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.535:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.536:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.537:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.538:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.539:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.540:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.541:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.542:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.543:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.544:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.545:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.546:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.547:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.548:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.549:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.550:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.551:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.552:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.553:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.554:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.555:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.556:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.557:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.558:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.559:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.560:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.561:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.562:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.563:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.


----------



## devin73 (Dec 30, 2006)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
AVG Activescan Rport (cont'd.)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

:mozilla.564:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.565:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.566:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.567:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.568:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.569:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.80:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.81:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.86:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.89:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.704:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tradedoubler : Cleaned.
:mozilla.825:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.826:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.827:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.828:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.829:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.830:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.831:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.832:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.833:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.834:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.49:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.50:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.51:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.52:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.53:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.54:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.55:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.56:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.57:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.765:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.356:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.357:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.358:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.359:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.360:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.361:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.362:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.367:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.368:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.369:C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.

::Report end

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Panda Activescan Report
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt[.atwola.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/RealMedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt[.realmedia.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Xiti Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt[.xiti.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Ccbill Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt[.ccbill.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Azjmp Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt[.azjmp.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Apmebf Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7kyas8o8.default\cookies.txt[.apmebf.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ComboFix Report
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Devin - 06-12-30 15:52:03.26 Service Pack 2
ComboFix 06.11.27 - Running from: "D:\QT Fix"

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2006-11-30 to 2006-12-30 ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2006-12-30	15:31 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ActiveScan
2006-12-30	15:31 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\LastGood
2006-12-30	14:48	3,968	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AvgAsCln.sys
2006-12-30	14:14 d--------	C:\Program Files\SHOUTcast Source
2006-12-30	14:14 d--------	C:\Program Files\OpenSource Flash Video Splitter
2006-12-30	14:14 d--------	C:\Program Files\Haali
2006-12-30	14:14 d--------	C:\Program Files\DirectVobSub
2006-12-30	14:14 d--------	C:\Program Files\CD Audio Reader Filter
2006-12-30	02:32 dr-h-----	C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Recent
2006-12-30	02:05 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\QuickTime
2006-12-30	01:59 d--------	C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2006-12-30	01:17 d--------	C:\Program Files\Windows Installer Clean Up
2006-12-30	01:17 d--------	C:\Program Files\MSECACHE
2006-12-30	00:02 d--------	C:\Program Files\iTunes
2006-12-30	00:00 d--------	C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
2006-12-10	17:38	2,119,539	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\LightWave 3D 9 Web Help Uninstaller.exe
2006-12-04	19:29 d--------	C:\Program Files\On2 Technologies
2006-12-04	19:28	446,464	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\vp31vfw.dll

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2006-12-30 15:51	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer
2006-12-30 15:49	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2006-12-30 15:47	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Bonjour
2006-12-30 15:41	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2006-12-30 15:35	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player
2006-12-30 15:35	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\UPHClean
2006-12-30 15:35	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus
2006-12-30 15:35	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Messenger
2006-12-30 15:28	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files
2006-12-30 14:48	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Utilities
2006-12-30 14:13	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Video
2006-12-30 02:23	--------	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Devin\Application Data\uTorrent
2006-12-30 00:04	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Outlook Express
2006-12-30 00:04	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\System
2006-12-30 00:02	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\iPod
2006-12-20 17:04	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Download
2006-12-04 19:29	--------	d--h-----	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2006-11-12 18:38	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Connect 2
2006-11-12 18:37	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Connect
2006-11-07 23:06	679424	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
2006-11-07 18:36	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Java
2006-11-06 02:28	30988	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\scdemu.sys
2006-11-04 14:14	1245696	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml4.dll
2006-10-19 07:56	713216	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\sxs.dll
2006-10-18 21:58	8704	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
2006-10-18 21:58	8704	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\uwdf.exe
2006-10-18 21:47	99840	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpshell.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	991744	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drmv2clt.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	937984	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMNetMgr.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	8231936	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmploc.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	767488	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMVSENCD.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	757248	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMADMOD.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	7168	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\asferror.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	656896	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMVXENCD.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	63488	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpdmtpus.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	629760	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpd_ci.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	613376	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpmde.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	603648	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMSPDMOD.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	542720	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\blackbox.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	535040	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdrmsdk.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	429056	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdrmdev.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	414208	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msscp.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	4096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvdmoe2.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	4096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvdmod.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	4096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMVADVE.DLL
2006-10-18 21:47	4096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMVADVD.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	4096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmoe2.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	4096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmsdmod.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	4096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfapi.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	4096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPG4DMOD.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	4096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MP4SDMOD.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	4096	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MP43DMOD.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	38400	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpdshextres.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	37376	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdmps.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	35840	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpdconns.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	356352	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpdsp.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	348672	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdrmnet.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	33792	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmdmlog.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	321536	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswmdm.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	317440	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MP4SDECD.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	314880	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpdxm.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	295936	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpeffects.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	284160	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	276992	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\audiodev.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	27136	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspmsnsv.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	2603008	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WpdShext.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	259072	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPG4DECD.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	259072	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MP43DECD.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	2450944	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmvcore.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	242688	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpasf.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	229376	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\cewmdm.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	227328	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmerror.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	222208	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmasf.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	212992	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MFPLAT.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	211456	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\qasf.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	204288	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpsrcwp.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	199168	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PortableDeviceWMDRM.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	179712	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msnetobj.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	175616	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mspmsp.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	166912	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	1661440	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpencen.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	1574912	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMVENCOD.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	157184	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmidx.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	154624	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpdmtp.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	1543680	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMVDECOD.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	1382912	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMVSDECD.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	133632	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	1329152	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMSPDMOE.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	132096	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PortableDeviceWiaCompat.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	130048	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmpps.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	11264	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\LAPRXY.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	1117696	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMADMOE.dll
2006-10-18 21:47	101888	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll
2006-10-18 20:03	100864	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\logagent.exe
2006-10-18 20:00	249856	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drmupgds.exe
2006-10-18 20:00	17408	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpdshextautoplay.exe
2006-10-17 12:33	6049280	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll
2006-10-17 12:33	50688	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
2006-10-17 12:33	458752	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msfeeds.dll
2006-10-17 12:33	413696	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbscript.dll
2006-10-17 12:33	231424	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
2006-10-17 12:33	180736	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieui.dll
2006-10-17 12:33	156160	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msls31.dll
2006-10-17 12:06	78336	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieencode.dll
2006-10-17 12:05	40960	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\licmgr10.dll
2006-10-17 12:05	206336	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinFXDocObj.exe
2006-10-17 12:05	105984	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\url.dll
2006-10-17 12:04	101376	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\occache.dll
2006-10-17 12:03	17408	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\corpol.dll
2006-10-17 12:01	71680	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\admparse.dll
2006-10-17 12:01	55296	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\iesetup.dll
2006-10-17 12:01	382976	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll
2006-10-17 12:01	229376	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieaksie.dll
2006-10-17 12:01	152064	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieakeng.dll
2006-10-17 12:01	13312	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieudinit.exe
2006-10-17 12:00	54784	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe
2006-10-17 12:00	43008	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\iernonce.dll
2006-10-17 12:00	123904	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\advpack.dll
2006-10-17 11:58	61952	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\icardie.dll
2006-10-17 11:58	12288	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msfeedssync.exe
2006-10-17 11:57	36352	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\imgutil.dll
2006-10-17 11:57	266752	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll
2006-10-17 11:56	45568	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshta.exe
2006-10-17 11:28	48128	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtmler.dll
2006-10-17 11:27	380928	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieapfltr.dll
2006-10-17 11:23	161792	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieakui.dll
2006-10-13 06:35	65536	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwwks.dll
2006-10-13 06:35	64000	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwapi32.dll
2006-10-13 06:35	142336	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwprovau.dll
2006-10-02 15:28	312128	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdelta.dll

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries are not shown

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"MSMSGS"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe\" /background"
"Taskbar Shuffle"="C:\\Program Files\\Utilities\\Taskbar Shuffle\\taskbarshuffle.exe"
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"WMPNSCFG"="C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\WMPNSCFG.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"PtiuPbmd"="Rundll32.exe ptipbm.dll,SetWriteBack"
"Ptipbmf"="rundll32.exe ptipbmf.dll,SetWriteCacheMode"
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Ahead\\Lib\\NeroCheck.exe"
"ftutil2"="rundll32.exe ftutil2.dll,SetWriteCacheMode"
"ccApp"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Symantec Shared\\ccApp.exe\""
"Symantec NetDriver Monitor"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\SYMNET~1\\SNDMon.exe /Consumer"
"FLMK08KB"="C:\\Program Files\\Muiltmedia keyboard utility\\1.3\\MMKEYBD.EXE"
"bcmwltry"="bcmwltry.exe"
"Acrobat Assistant 7.0"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Adobe\\Acrobat 7.0\\Distillr\\Acrotray.exe\""
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.5.0_09\\bin\\jusched.exe\""
"NVMixerTray"="\"C:\\Program Files\\NVIDIA Corporation\\NvMixer\\NVMixerTray.exe\""
"HostManager"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1156018445\\ee\\AOLSoftware.exe"
"IPHSend"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\IPHSend\\IPHSend.exe"
"NvCplDaemon"="RUNDLL32.EXE C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup"
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe /install"
"NvMediaCenter"="RUNDLL32.EXE C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit"
"MXO Auto Loader"="C:\\WINDOWS\\MXOaldr.exe"
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"!AVG Anti-Spyware"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Utilities\\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\\avgas.exe\" /minimized"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run\OptionalComponents]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run\OptionalComponents\IMAIL]
"Installed"="1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run\OptionalComponents\MAPI]
"Installed"="1"
"NoChange"="1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run\OptionalComponents\MSFS]
"Installed"="1"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\desktop\components]
"DeskHtmlVersion"=dword:00000110
"DeskHtmlMinorVersion"=dword:00000005
"Settings"=dword:00000001
"GeneralFlags"=dword:00000005

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\desktop\components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"
"Flags"=dword:00000002
"Position"=hex:2c,00,00,00,4b,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,b5,04,00,00,82,03,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,01,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"CurrentState"=hex:04,00,00,40
"OriginalStateInfo"=hex:18,00,00,00,4b,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,b5,04,00,00,82,03,\
00,00,04,00,00,40
"RestoredStateInfo"=hex:18,00,00,00,4b,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,b5,04,00,00,82,03,\
00,00,01,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\sharedtaskscheduler]
"{438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1}"="Browseui preloader"
"{8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030}"="Component Categories cache daemon"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shellexecutehooks]
"{AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972}"=""
"{40847941-2F5E-4BEB-802C-74849B8BA2E4}"="ahdp"
"{57B86673-276A-48B2-BAE7-C6DBB3020EB8}"="AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000091

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer\Run]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"dontdisplaylastusername"=dword:00000000
"legalnoticecaption"=""
"legalnoticetext"=""
"shutdownwithoutlogon"=dword:00000001
"undockwithoutlogon"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000091

[HKEY_USERS\s-1-5-18\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000091

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\shellserviceobjectdelayload]
"PostBootReminder"="{7849596a-48ea-486e-8937-a2a3009f31a9}"
"CDBurn"="{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}"
"WebCheck"="{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"
"SysTray"="{35CEC8A3-2BE6-11D2-8773-92E220524153}"
"WPDShServiceObj"="{AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\securityproviders]	
"SecurityProviders"="msapsspc.dll, schannel.dll, digest.dll, msnsspc.dll"

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer - Devin.job

Completion time: 06-12-30 15:52:50.31 
C:\ComboFix.txt ... 06-12-30 15:52
C:\ComboFix2.txt ... 06-12-30 15


----------



## devin73 (Dec 30, 2006)

Please disregard this post. Turns out that the size of the QT files was causing the issue (unfortunately). They're tutorial files at HD size and they're killing QT. The .mov's play just fine in RealPlayer however. Odd.


----------

